# Portrait of a drone



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Fuzzy, fuzzy, fuzzy:


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Awesome; is this your photograph?
Really I like it no matter, but I thought I was going to read all about the Drone. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Thanks! And, this is my photograph. I took it Friday afternoon.

This being the photography forum, I did not think to provide additional information.

Nonetheless, here is a profile of this drone:

Single male
Looking for unmated female around 1 week old
Likes cruising in the congregation area
Prefers Russians or Caucasians, no Italians need apply.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think any drone would have a preference!  

Nice picture! The others were nice too.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Now accepting Italians as long as she shaves the mustache!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the light and low angle!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice picture. I hope to see more.

Nice compliment from one photog to another.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great photo !


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

I just saw your portfolio on homepage of HuffingtonPost.com
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/marle...917.html#s322839&title=Insects_are_everywhere

Nice work.
Congratulations!


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Boglehead said:


> I just saw your portfolio on homepage of HuffingtonPost.com
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/marle...917.html#s322839&title=Insects_are_everywhere
> 
> Nice work.
> Congratulations!



Thanks, Boglehead! That HuffPo story quadruped my traffic the last few days. Didn't use any of my honey bee work, though.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing shot. It makes me want to hug it!


----------

